
Xkcd: Chat Systems - phodo
https://xkcd.com/1810/
======
anotheryou
If only there was less closed protocolls. I used to have
trillian/miranda/jabber-transports with Skype, Facebook, Google, AIM, ICQ,
Mail. Partly tunneld with OTR.

Now it's telegram, facebook messenger, whatsapp and sms and all are not easy
to bundle in one thing.

------
holografix
If you're in Brasil WhatsApp would replace SMS - everyone has it

